
Show HN: TrashDay – Never Take Out the Trash Again - abhi3
http://Trashday.co
======
efader
Making a second appearance... they also posted about 2 years ago

------
Finnucane
Man, talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel, idea-wise.

------
alistproducer2
This is the worst idea I've ever seen on HN.

